# Sprains and Strains?



## karen57 (Apr 9, 2015)

I do ED coding and we see a lot of sprains and strains, so we use the ICD-9 E927 codes quite a bit.  Does anyone know what the equivalent codes are in ICD-10?  The ICD-9 "buzzwords" -- overexertion, strenuous, repetitive, movement -- go nowhere in the ICD-10 external causes index.  "Overexertion" points me to Y93, which are activities codes and not necessarily always applicable.  "Strenuous movements"  sends me to "Repetitive movements", which isn't in the index.  Neither is just "movement".  Grrrr!

Karen Davis, CPC, COC


----------



## BenCrocker (Apr 13, 2015)

Why don't you look for Strain/Sprain in the index. In my copy it's on pages 286 and 281 respectively.  Draft 2014, ISBN 978-1-626880-818


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 13, 2015)

There is no equivalent ICD-10CM code at this time for the strenuous movement and over exertion.


----------



## karen57 (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks, Debra.  I can't for the life of me figure out why these codes were eliminated.  There are a couple of miscellaneous-type codes we can use; wonder how long it'll take for payers to start denying because the information about what caused the sprain isn't specific enough!


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 15, 2015)

I think you will need to be content with the activity code for the time being.


----------

